# Is it normal for goats to pant?



## m4lli33633 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a ND and I was wondering if it's normal for them to pant while they're playing around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the temp in your area?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

goats can pant like dogs, and can sweat like horses do. Makes sense to have different methods of temperature control for a species that is so wide-spread geographically.


----------



## m4lli33633 (Apr 3, 2016)

It's been in the 80's the last few days. I've just never seen him do it but he keeps on playing so it doesn't seem to stop him I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Mine pant if they've just been running across the pasture or if it's hotter than usual. They'll stop panting when they adjust (with a drink of water or shade).


----------



## GoatGalxo (Jun 1, 2016)

My goats pant also because of the heat.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

My ND was panting a lot at one point. Mostly because he'd be more interested in talking to me than he was breathing. I'd say the panting is normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is that time of year, the weather is changing to hotter and the goats need to adapt to it, it takes a little time. 
Watch them close and if they stop eating ect, Get a temp after they cool down out of the sun and haven't been running around. It is normal for them to pant when it is hot out. Be sure they have clean water and shade.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup, my girls will pant occasionally. It worried me a lot last summer but they're still here and healthy!


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Just searched this because my boy is doing this atm... first proper hot day it's 37 (98) hot!! They have lots of water and shade so they should be ok


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats generally do not sweat, panting is the only way to get rid of excess heat. So, if you are sweaty, it's ok if they are panting! ( some have sweat glands, but can't sweat like horses do).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just keep an eye on them, with that kind of temperature up and down, it is hard on them. Panting is a way, they try to adapt to it. Do know, some can get pneumonia, so if any go off feed or are not right, get a temp. If high, start antibiotics.

They may even gets colds, with a runny nose.


----------



## Mary j (Mar 25, 2018)

It's over 100 here in SoCal. My 1st yr lamancha pants. When she's nervous, when she's not getting her way, or is alarmed. She doesn't do it just when it's hot.. and, only my la mancha bred pants.. but, my mini nubs, big nubians, and myotonics, mini Nigerians don't seem to have an issue with heat..
Idk..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put out water with electrolytes in it along with plain water.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Some individual goats and even different breeds can be more bothered by the heat, or other stressors. The Lamancha breed was created in temperate Oregon while Nubians and Nigerians have more African and warm weather locales involved in their origin.
Definitely make sure to encourage fluid intake and provide shade and airflow.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also I shave mine in summer - that seems to help when the weather turns hot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Mary j (Mar 25, 2018)

squirels AND rabbits seem to be the stressors. We caught them on Camara. And the baby's are 1/2 her size at 6 weeks. That's why I'm weaning. She was a bottle/city girl. Spoiled rotten..


----------



## Mary j (Mar 25, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Just keep an eye on them, with that kind of temperature up and down, it is hard on them. Panting is a way, they try to adapt to it. Do know, some can get pneumonia, so if any go off feed or are not right, get a temp. If high, start antibiotics.
> 
> They may even gets colds, with a runny nose.


Thank u.
No fever, yes a runny nose. CLEAR mucus though.


----------



## Mary j (Mar 25, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> What is the temp in your area?


50 at night, 80 during day. Have shade and plenty of water. Put ice blocks in water on hot days and mist them down. 
Only my la manchas pant. My other 3 breeds are fine. 
Thank you. La manchas are flip floppers.


----------



## kimberly caldwell (May 12, 2018)

I have a little girl 5 months her daddy is Lamancha pygmy and her mommy is boer dwarf. She pants for no reason. She has water, its not hot, she is just very timid and loves to pant.


----------



## Cheryl Lindsey (Sep 23, 2019)

I have a 4 month old boar goat I noticed today was panting. We had high heat today in Oklahoma but it’s still not that hot. Is that a bad sign that she won’t do well in our summer heat?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Panting is the only way they can sweat. So, if they still have their winter coat, were playing and are otherwise healthy, panting is ok. If it continues, then take temp., listen to the lungs and watch the behavior. (Eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, normally).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When the weather changes seasons,
The temps fluctuates.

They may also have winter coat left on them and it makes them hot.

Just keep an eye on them in case they get pneumonia.
If they stop eating, get a temp right away.


----------

